# iPad screen protector fits HP TouchPad?



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

So I picked up a iPad screen protector because it was effectively half a dollar and it was 9.7", I though that will fit the TouchPad...

Now becasue I haven't got my hands on one just now, I wondered if actually fits...

Could someone please confirm this or what?


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

It fits. Even the iPad smartcover works if you tape/glue it on, funny enough.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

How well does it fit? Perfectly?

I only picked it up, as my fingers makes lots of "essentials oils"


----------



## talonts (Aug 26, 2011)

The width is right, the height is right. The cutout for the Home button is round instead of oblong, of course. But it *WILL* require trimming on the corners. I just pulled an iPad 1 protector out and held it over the TP, and the TP corners have a larger radius, so the iPad 1 protector hung over each corner.

Once trimmed, it should work just fine, though. It would be best to find something with the same radius as the TP corners (tape roll, medication bottle, etc) to guide the cut on a flat surface, rather than just using scissors and hoping you get it right.

I haven't installed one yet, as I have both clear and mirrored iPad protectors, and I'm not sure which I want to use. Until then, I'm just leaving the packing cellophane on it (just like my iPad 1, the cellophane is still on it almost a year later).


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for that!

Need to find something which matched the forners, thats going to be mildy.difficult I think


----------



## talonts (Aug 26, 2011)

bouncer said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> Need to find something which matched the forners, thats going to be mildy.difficult I think


I just checked, a cap from a Powerade bottle is *REALLY* close, its' radius is a touch large. And a cap off a 2L Coke is a touch too small. Either would get you so close it shouldn't matter, but a cap between those two would be nearly perfect. Personally, I'd trim to the 2L cap, then see if I need to shave a tiny bit off afterwards.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

It has gorilla glass, you don't need to screen protector.. I've seen keys slap against this thing with no scratches.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

cobjones said:


> It has gorilla glass, you don't need to screen protector.. I've seen keys slap against this thing with no scratches.


Cool, I wasn't sure about that... but am glad... gorilla glass is fairly tough stuff..


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

"talonts said:


> I just checked, a cap from a Powerade bottle is REALLY close, its' radius is a touch large. And a cap off a 2L Coke is a touch too small. Either would get you so close it shouldn't matter, but a cap between those two would be nearly perfect. Personally, I'd trim to the 2L cap, then see if I need to shave a tiny bit off afterwards.


Thanks for that, I shall give that a try later!



"cobjones said:


> It has gorilla glass, you don't need to screen protector.. I've seen keys slap against this thing with no scratches.


I've had a device with Gorrila Glass, and with the usage it gof, It did get a few scuffs.

As I said this is not to protect the screen from scratches but to allow me to clean the screen easier.

My desire screen always feels oily no matter how much I clean it now, And my friend's, Good wipe with a cloth feels fine, and if it doesnt, Can easily be replaced.

As I said, my main reason for the screen protector is dud to the oils the skin creates.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

talonts said:


> I just checked, a cap from a Powerade bottle is *REALLY* close, its' radius is a touch large. And a cap off a 2L Coke is a touch too small. Either would get you so close it shouldn't matter, but a cap between those two would be nearly perfect. Personally, I'd trim to the 2L cap, then see if I need to shave a tiny bit off afterwards.


Have you found that the protector seems to be slightly to long? Perhaps it this cheap cheap protector...


----------



## Ifraaz (Aug 24, 2011)

zagg makes invisishields for the touchpad specifically as well guys...


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Its good to know, But im not going to waste my money on something I doubt will leave the house


----------

